# Short Wait Time on Service Work



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone needing to have their boats serviced, we currently have a very short wait time on service work... come on in and get it done.

Remember also that forum members recieve a 10% parts discount for service or over the counter.

We also have Mercury Premium 2 Stroke oil in a 5 Gallon can for 20.00 a gallon,,, this is a very good price. this oil retails for over 30 dollars a gallon...:usaflag


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey guys just had mine serviced over at Emerald Coast. Running like a champ.Regular service on your equipmentmakes for happy fisherman. But if your not already listed in their computer as a PFF member let them know ahead so the billing will deduct your 10% on the parts. I failed to do that it is a computer thing. They fixed mine no problem. Hey and Kenny even caught it before I did.So far since I purchased my boat motor and trailer I have not one bad thing to say about Kenny and his crew. Oh and by the way his wife works there, I think she makes sure he stays in line. YEP infact I know She is da BOSS................. LOL 

Thanks Kenny Paul Lewis


----------

